# Diamond lamb meal and rice?



## RavenWolf (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a friend who is recommending this food to me for Benny. She says she's been feeding it to her dogs for over 10 years and that her one dog who had allergies is doing great on it. I've tried researching it, but there are so many conflicting reviews. I am trying to find a food without corn in it as numerous people have told me that might be the cause of Benny's itchy feet. (He's on Purina Dog Chow Healthy life nutrition now)

Anyway I'm wondering how other golden owners feel about this food. I would also welcome suggestions, just please keep in mind that I simply Can Not afford anything more expensive. $30 for 44pounds is already stretching my budget. 

I found this ingrediants list:

*Diamond Lamb Meal & Rice Formula*

*First Ten Ingredients*
Lamb meal
Brewers rice
Brown rice
Rice flour
Fish meal
Chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols)
Egg product
Beet pulp
Flaxseed
Natural flavor 
*Remaining Ingredients* 
Brewers dried yeast, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganese oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, menadione dimethylpyrimidinol bisulfite (source of vitamin K activity), riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid

*Guaranteed Analysis* 
Crude Protein minimum 23.0%
Crude Fat minimum 14.0%
Crude Fiber maximum 3.0%
Moisture maximum 10.0%


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't think it's a bad food- I personally suggest it over many others which cost more and have a lot more grains and fillers. It's pretty cheap, and it's a good choice for dogs that cannot tolerate corn and/or wheat.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

I s there a reason you are changing? I believe there are better lamb & rice formulas out there. A lot a people use Diamond, but I have personally chosen to stay away from their products because of the large amount of recalls they had. That is just my own personal opinion.


----------



## RavenWolf (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm changing food because he is chewing on his paws to the point that he's making them bleed and numerous people have suggested that he might be allergic to the food I'm feeding him.

Well researching I did came across a reference to one recall back in 2005... But figured that was 4 years ago, Have there been more than that? Or any recently? According to there web site they have 151 safety and quality checks.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I assume you are talking about Diamond Naturals.
It's one of my top picks because I know I can readily get it without question, & It fits our budget. It's not a bad food, I know plenty of dogs who do GREAT on it, but that can go for any food. I think the Ingredients are a lot better than other cheaper foods, & I would choose Diamond Naturals 10-1 over Purina Dog Chow. "JMHO"  Everyone is different.
I think it's definitely worth a shot for him!! 
Good Luck!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I would prefer a food with more meat content. Even though lamb meal is the first ingredient, the next three are rice components, which when combined, basically means that rice would most likely replace the lamb as the top ingredient by weight.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

What are the ingredients of Benny's current food?


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> I would prefer a food with more meat content. Even though lamb meal is the first ingredient, the next three are rice components, which when combined, basically means that rice would most likely replace the lamb as the top ingredient by weight.


What would be a good choice that would be in the price range she is looking for? I read on another thread where a 40lb bag of Diamond Natural's is $28.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Canidae has no corn or soy.It's a little pricey.Last time i paid $46 for 33 lb.But 50lb.dog should get only 2 cups for a day.For my two it take a month for a bag.I don't think it's bad at all.
It's a web site about dog food.I need to look on the forum.
here it is:
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I really like the Canidae as well. One thing to remember is that while it is more expensive than some, you have to look at the amount you will feed each day to get a more accurate estimate of the actual cost.

I do rotate foods periodically, usually with EVO but since the Crested has decided she prefers Canidae to her NutriSource Small Breed Puppy,, I have been mixing some of that in with the big dogs food-they love it! (Of course they love anything they can eat!)


----------



## RavenWolf (Feb 20, 2009)

I appreciate the suggestion, and if I had the means he would be on the best food money could buy. Unfortunately there is jut no way I could afford to pay $46 for a bag of dog food.  As it is I had to cut my cable service down to the bare minimum, local channels only, in order to afford $30 for dog food and there really isn't anything else I can cut from my budget. 

The food he is on now is: 
*Purina Dog Chow Healthy life nutrition *
Which is $12 a big bag.
*Guaranteed Analysis*

Crude Protein (Min)21.0%Crude Fat (Min)10.0%Crude Fiber (Max)4.5%Moisture (Max)12.0%Linoleic Acid (Min)1.5%Calcium (Ca) (Min)1.0%Phosphorus (P) (Min)0.8%Vitamin A (Min)10,000 IU/kg
*Ingredients*

Whole grain corn, poultry by-product meal, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), corn gluten meal, meat and bone meal, brewers rice, soybean meal, barley, whole grain wheat, animal digest, calcium carbonate, salt, calcium phosphate, potassium chloride, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, Vitamin E supplement, zinc proteinate, ferrous sulfate, added color (Red 40, Yellow 5, Blue 2, Yellow 6), DL-Methionine, manganese sulfate, manganese proteinate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, copper sulfate, calcium pantothenate, copper proteinate, garlic oil, pyridoxine hydrochloride, Vitamin B-12 supplement, thiamine mononitrate, Vitamin D-3 supplement, riboflavin supplement, calcium iodate, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), folic acid, biotin, sodium selenite. 
S-4101


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Diamond is definitely worlds better IMO than what he is currently on- I say go for it...


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

RavenWolf said:


> I appreciate the suggestion, and if I had the means he would be on the best food money could buy. Unfortunately there is jut no way I could afford to pay $46 for a bag of dog food.  As it is I had to cut my cable service down to the bare minimum, local channels only, in order to afford $30 for dog food and there really isn't anything else I can cut from my budget.
> 
> The food he is on now is:
> *Purina Dog Chow Healthy life nutrition *
> Which is $12 a big bag.


Wow, I admire your desire to make budget cuts for the benefit of your dog. I would certainly go the Diamond Naturals route if it fits your budget. Certainly a big upgrade over Dog Chow. BTW, I fed mine Dog Chow for the first year or two. I simply didn't do any research in the early years and just thought it was good food.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

I just wrote a post about food and foot chewing. In my dogs case it is definitely due to food allergy and my vet said more often it is the protein the dog is reacting to not the grain. I switched from Nutro Large Breed to their lamb and Rice which I was feeding before the issues started. He is doing better, so I think it was the protein. Jake also had yeast overgrowth in his ears as well as swollen and itchy feet. I also have been putting live bacteria cultures in Jakes food to help get the yeasst back in control. Hopefully everything to gether over time will help his get better. 

I see Black diamond in the store and it has very similar ingrerdients as Nutro. I would love to save the money, but I was afraid to change brands because If the problem didn't go away I wouldn't know if it was the food or the protein in the food.If Jake does well I may consider changing down the road, but not until he is symptom free.
Good Luck and let me know how your dog does on this food if you use it.


----------

